# Warhammer:Mark of Chaos startet nicht



## digger234 (12. Juli 2010)

Hallo Zusammen,
wie oben beschrieben startet das Spiel nicht. Installation lief ohne Probleme, aber wenn ich es starten will, wird offensichtlich nicht auf die CD zugegriffen, kennt jemand da eine Lösung für???


----------



## chbdiablo (12. Juli 2010)

Willkommen beim täglichen Forenquiz Teil 9712.

Heute: Was ist die Fehlermeldung (Teil 721b)?

Im Klartext: was genau geht nicht? Du startest das Spiel über die Verknüpfung bzw .exe und es passiert einfach gar nichts?

Wie immer Standardprozedere: Treiber aktuell? Falls nicht updaten usw.. bliblub.


----------

